# When to get booster before show



## Sugar (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello,
does anyone know when I should get my cats booster done. She is due her booster on 23/10/08 but is entered in a show on 25/10/08. Do I get her done early on the saturday before to allow for the seven day rule and so she isn't overdue when vetting in?
I have looked on the GCCF site but can't find an answer to this situation and their not taking calls after 12.30 at the moment.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

It needs to be done at least 7 days before the show

All cats must be vaccinated against FIE, FVR & FCV ("cat 'flu"). The full course or booster, in
accordance with the manufacturer's recommendations, must have been completed more than seven
days before the Show.

Taken from the supreme schedule


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

As Jen said, it also wont do her any harm to have it done earlier than the exact date on her vaccs card. Nothing worse than getting to a show and finding there is a problem over a technicality like that


----------



## Sugar (Aug 21, 2008)

Just had this reply back from GCCF office;

"It is better to get your cat vaccinated after the show. You must still take your vaccination certificate but arrange for the cat to be given her booster on the Monday after the show. We do not like cats to be over vaccinated and it has been agreed that a few days after the due date is acceptable"

Still not sure sure whether to do it early as like you say don't want to get there and be turned away.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG the gccf change like the weather dont they  I wouldnt have thought they would go that way on it. Personally I would still have it done earlier, the show managers may not be up on the gccf's view on it, and as the shows are nearly always on a Saturday they would not be able to ring them to check. I would go earlier just to be on safe side still


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i would get it done early , isnt it up to the duty vet to decide whether to let you in or not


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Of course, doh! they see the vacc cert. before anyone else gets involved. Still remains there is no-one for them to ring and check up on the rules/regs on a Saturday, and if you havent seen it in black and white anywhere, just someone saying so on the end of a phone, I would cover my own back and get it done early anyway


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I can confirm that you'll be fine to leave it till after the show - I've done this in the past as I refuse to over-vaccinate my cats, and there's never been a problem - my vet is happy to leave 18 months between boosters although I woulnd't leave it quite that long for a show cat.



Sugar said:


> Just had this reply back from GCCF office;
> 
> "It is better to get your cat vaccinated after the show. You must still take your vaccination certificate but arrange for the cat to be given her booster on the Monday after the show. We do not like cats to be over vaccinated and it has been agreed that a few days after the due date is acceptable"
> 
> Still not sure sure whether to do it early as like you say don't want to get there and be turned away.


----------



## Sugar (Aug 21, 2008)

I got that reply by email so thought I could take a copy of the email to show the vet but I am still worrying as really don't want to get turned away.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

We had a bit of an emergency when the vet messed up our records and one of our cats was overdue for a booster by about 6 weeks....the vet did it fine though and we didn't have to restart the course.

Perhaps GCCF are aware that boosters last longer than a year and that is why they would rather you are a couple of days late rather than having to do it a couple of weeks early??

I know nothing about show procedure at all though having not showed at one yet!!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I dont understand why go to the trouble of putting this into the schedule if its not the case?
Why not put its ok to be a few days over?

All cats must be vaccinated against FIE, FVR & FCV ("cat 'flu"). The full course or booster, in
accordance with the manufacturer's recommendations, must have been completed more than seven
days before the Show.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

well, the last booster was (a lot) more than 7 days before the show 



jens4cats said:


> I dont understand why go to the trouble of putting this into the schedule if its not the case?
> Why not put its ok to be a few days over?
> 
> All cats must be vaccinated against FIE, FVR & FCV ("cat 'flu"). The full course or booster, in
> ...


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh yes i can see what you mean now, must of been having a blonde moment


----------

